# Twin Troller X10



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Has anyone seen any of these? Looks pretty sweet. Ideas??


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

kahala boy said:


> Has anyone seen any of these? Looks pretty sweet. Ideas??


i bought one a couple years ago, not impressed, wiring harness went out after about a month. they sent me a new harness, it lasted about a month. i ended up putting a small trolling motor on the back.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a Pond Prowler (the "Polly Wog") that I use to work under our dock and fish for trout and reds on the flats behind the house. In fact Polly is the only boat I have at the beach right now that floats. I've caught a bunch of fish off it. It is amazingly stable. Cheap Bass Pro trolling motor on the back. 

Main problem I have with the twin TM design is weed tangles. Looks like it would be a PITA to clean out one of those motors. And if one goes out, you go in a circle I guess.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> I have a Pond Prowler (the "Polly Wog") that I use to work under our dock and fish for trout and reds on the flats behind the house. In fact Polly is the only boat I have at the beach right now that floats. I've caught a bunch of fish off it. It is amazingly stable. Cheap Bass Pro trolling motor on the back.
> 
> Main problem I have with the twin TM design is weed tangles. Looks like it would be a PITA to clean out one of those motors. And if one goes out, you go in a circle I guess.


that is correct you will go in circles...


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Check out the Bass Hunter " pond boats" . Much higher quality , they are one piece molded boats . Use your own sperate trolling motor and /or small outboard for a whole lot less money than the Twin Troller.


----------

